# new to forum 12-21-08 pics snow removale and plowing in mass



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey im new here and thought i would post a few pictures of the last storm


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site and nice looking equipment. I can only dream of having equipment like that... lol


----------



## polplow (Jul 30, 2005)

emerald square mall?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't you just love plowing a mall during Christmas season.:realmad:


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

polplow would be correct that is emerald square mall. and during christmas season is the best we make all kinds of extra money on the removal.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i was just going to say emerald square but looks like someone beat me to it
nice pics and work
and welcome to the site


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great pics.You have some major gear going there.Must cost some $$$ per hour to keep that all running.Keep those pics coming when you get the chance we all love to dream about how we could someday own some of those monsters.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I like the off road dumptruck


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Sweet Pics! Gotta love the cats!


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

like i tell everyone its good having the large toys but when they break it cost large ammounts of money to fix em


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet pics and equipment


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats some serious equipment there. I don't think there are any places here in town that we could use that


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

youd be surprised you can use most of that anywhere


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Off roads for haul trucks thats a new one


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

we use them all the tim no tail gates they can pretty much back up on the last load and dump and can go alot faster in the snow than a ten wheeler or trailer


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess if you have onsite haul we always have to haul to the other side of the earth open field and use 3-4-5 end dumps


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Equiment


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

john1066;700627 said:


> we use them all the tim no tail gates they can pretty much back up on the last load and dump and can go alot faster in the snow than a ten wheeler or trailer


What do you guys do in the off season?? Site work?? Nice equipment.


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

yea we do large site jobs road work you can see most of our fleet on page 6 of the show your yard/shop thread


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

lol i was going to say wow you plow emerald square?? keep them coming! i was just wondering how many machines plow at emerald


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

3 pickups 
2 sanders 
1 - 10 yard 
1- 3 yard 

4 or 5 loaders 
980G
966G
950G
950E
938G with power angle plow 

3 skid steers 
287 wish pusher 
277 with power angle plow or pusher 
248 with 8 foot snow blower 
or 463 bobcat if one breaks down

then as needed 
cat 14G grader 
2 D350E dump trucks 
M316 Excavator 
dump trailers and ten wheelers 
fastest we have plowed was 3 hours and the most was 22 hours straight


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats a serious operation up there
you guys do a great job tho
keep it up and good luck the rest of the winter


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

where are you from in franklin. we rebuilt union street a couple years ago


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

im off of chestnut street near the adirondack club


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

We lost the mall contract this year and have no plowing work. Good luck to the guys who got it it takes alot to figure the place out


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

john1066;848428 said:


> We lost the mall contract this year and have no plowing work. Good luck to the guys who got it it takes alot to figure the place out


Sorry to hear this.. you guys did an awesome job.. good luck this winter its going to be tough for everyone i think


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

just leaves more time for snomobiling and working on my house


----------



## kattoom125 (Oct 23, 2007)

J e case underbid everyone on the malls...... just wait and see what happens you may be back there sooner rather than later. he wants to pay squat to his subs


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

Katoom did you loose a mall to case we have done emerald square since the day it opened they have been trying to take every plowing contract in the area. I wonder how its going to work since they signed a union contracting with the operators those guys won't take a cut in pay for plowing


----------



## kattoom125 (Oct 23, 2007)

i know the people who was doing lincoln mall....... case undercut them bigtime


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice equipment. 
I like the idea of using the rock truck to haul snow, utilize everything, right?
I like all the Cat equipment, so Im guessing the rock truck is a 725? Maybe a 735?


----------



## john1066 (Jan 1, 2009)

they are D350E's


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

john1066;854000 said:


> they are D350E's


Oh. Those are the older models of the rock trucks right?


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

Correct.

Love that Mack in the first pics with the older style rock box you don't find many of those still around,nice stuff


----------

